# Saturday report



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out to the surf on Saturday hoping to catch a few fish. I didn't really care what kind, just wanted something tugging the line. Only caught 1 fish in about 4 hours of fishing, a 28" red. I'll post the picture later (funny pic b/c the fish is covered in sand). Then Yankee and I headed to bob sykes to try our luck there. When we pulled up a guy was leaving with a nice big black drum. A few more people were tossing drums into their coolers. So we set up thinking we got there just in time, when we actually got there too late. We caught two southern kingfish (ground mullet) and headed home.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

well atleast you brought something in :toast


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Redfish. Congrats on the catch. :clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Atleast ya caught something.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report and pictures ray...glad you caught something...i'm getting ready for the sheephead and the dock to turn on...c'mon march!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear that bro, looking forward to fishing that doc with ya!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Ray, good work catchin a red. I went to the T-pier Fri evening, not even a bite.:banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job :clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah Larry the T pier has been slow for a while now.....well slow is an under statement. Ben fishing out at bob sykes lately. Nothing much to report other than white trout


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Swee'eet Sandy Red!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Not bad!!:clap


----------

